# 2 1/2 foot moniter (sanannha)



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

h i i am moving out soon and kneed to ship off my savanha moniter i thought mabe i payed 80 for it i should sell it for that much?? what you think? now i know all about moniters um gonna try a hansomer breed got any ideas?


----------

